# Missing cat - don't know how to cope



## Arthurtheginger (Dec 20, 2021)

During the first lockdown I got a new kitten. A beautiful ginger Tom. He's my my first ever cat and has been amazing company as I live alone. He's always been adventurous and a good hunter, forever bringing me mice and birds. A month ago, he went out for his nightly adventures and I haven't seen him since. I have done all I can think of: posters, flyers, spoken to neighbours, posted on local facebook groups, I go out most evenings calling for him, I've left worn clothes out in the garden. Nothing. 

I feel completely lost and broken. I hadn't realised how much I relied on him for company and to give me a purpose during these tough times. I can't stop thinking about him and cry most days, imagining terrible things that might have happened. I feel that I have let him down and I don't know what else I can do to find him. I live on the edge of a housing estate opposite lots of fields. It's like looking for a needle in a haystack. 

Does anyone have any advice or even some positive stories of finding cats after a few weeks?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

My Cat has come home after being missing 5 months. | Page 4 | Pet Forums Community

@Arthurtheginger: Sorry to hear Arthur is still missing. We have a few stories on here re. missing cats returning after varying lengths of time. Here's one home after five months - one of mine also after five months. It does happen!


----------



## Arthurtheginger (Dec 20, 2021)

@Calvine thank you very much, I'll have a read


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Arthurtheginger said:


> @Calvine thank you very much, I'll have a read


Not sure if you read this already:
Advice on Looking for your lost / missing cat | Pet Forums Community
Is Arthur microchipped? If so, you should notify the chip company (Petlog/Identichip or whoever).


----------



## Arthurtheginger (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you @Calvine I was reading through that list recently. Yes he's microchipped and I've alerted Petlog as well as local vets. I've got posters up everywhere and have flyered local houses. I'm a constant annoyance to local Facebook groups as well! I leave worn clothing out each evening so my neighbours probably think I've gone mad. I go out calling as many evenings as I can but I don't know if I'm looking in the right places. It's been 7 weeks now and I just wish he'd make an appearance.


----------

